# New Attic Furnace or Electric baseboard



## Yamaha101 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a home that is 900 sq/ft and it currently has an attic furnace.  I am looking to either replace it or go with electric baseboard heat.  Just wondering if anyone could help me decide....attic is nonconditioned.


----------



## paul52446m (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't know what you are paying for heat, but i like air con. so i would put a 95% furnace in with air on it. You can get a good furnace, with 10 yrs. on all parts.  Later Paul


----------



## Yamaha101 (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm not too worried about a/c...2 window units keeps it cool.


----------

